# Scotland Englnd tourist clothing



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

My wife and I and another couple are planning a trip to Scotland via London and will be spending 2-4 days in London and 2 weeks in Edinburgh, Glasgow and the western islands around Ghiga and Islay. Not big spenders, and will be staying in mid range hotels and traveling by train. Can anyone give advice on travel clothing that I should carry in order to maintain a range of options for daily wear yet be suitable for restaurants, pubs, etc. We will be traveling in mid to late September and need weather appropriate clothing for that time of year in Scotland.
Thanks for any insights.
Tom


----------



## Centaur (Feb 2, 2010)

For Scotland, always plan for rain, which can be very heavy. It may not be too cold in September, however - stout shoes and an ordinary tweed shooting outfit should be fine for the journey you have in mind. Nowadays, not many mid-range hotels expect their guests to wear dinner jackets.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Centaur said:


> For Scotland, always plan for rain, which can be very heavy. It may not be too cold in September, however - stout shoes and an ordinary tweed shooting outfit should be fine for the journey you have in mind. Nowadays, not many mid-range hotels expect their guests to wear dinner jackets.


Thank you Centaur. 
Tom


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

A golf-type jacket is good for the rain and often dressy enough for restaurants. Walking shoes - either "training" shoes in brown or Metphisto's are good.

Khaki pants are usually dressy enough and a light v-neck sweater are good choices. Check all the Travel articles linked from the Home Page (like how to pack, etc.), and have a whisky for me! (and don't insult them by asking for ice or water/soda)!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

fishertw said:


> My wife and I and another couple are planning a trip to Scotland via London and will be spending 2-4 days in London and 2 weeks in Edinburgh, Glasgow and the western islands around Ghiga and Islay. Not big spenders, and will be staying in mid range hotels and traveling by train. Can anyone give advice on travel clothing that I should carry in order to maintain a range of options for daily wear yet be suitable for restaurants, pubs, etc. We will be traveling in mid to late September and need weather appropriate clothing for that time of year in Scotland.
> Thanks for any insights.
> Tom


For starters don't worry about looking underdressed or even worrying about dress codes in pubs and restaurants in the UK 
because 99% of them don't care! And 99% of the people eating/drinking in them won't care what you're wearing anyway -as long as you don't turn up in flip flops, shorts and a vest.  But even then many wouldn't care. The declining dress standard in the UK is shocking and continues to get worse. I left in '96 but each time I return for a holiday it seems to have deteriorated further.

Very few places are even economically able to enforce dress codes.

Harrods, by the way, has always had a dress code and rules about what you can't bring into the shop.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I was advised not to wear ball caps or basketball shoes.

Once I opened my mouth I was Pegged as American anyway of course!!


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*Thanks to all*

I appreciate all these replies and suggestions. I'm extremely aware that "ugly Americans" can be seen as such and want to make sure that or party is not seen as that. Although I do have a distinct " southern drawl" I always attempt to keep my mouth shut and blend in where possible.
Cheers to all,
Tom


----------



## Bookman (May 19, 2010)

I just got back from several weeks in Scotland. I wore a tweed sport coat with no tie fairly often, and was generally the most formally dressed person in the room when I did so. Bringing a pair of boots would not be a horrible idea. Enjoy yourself...a beautiful country!


----------

